# Bama @ Auburn



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn is pumped


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Out of bounds


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Foot out when he caught it


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban writing checks early


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> Saban writing checks early


Alabama mafia cracked some knee caps this week for sure


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

I went with Auburn in this one.

Go War Tigers Eagles Plainsmen Cheaters Thugs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

All them pretty women up in the stands. Must all be from Georgia. No way they’re from Alabam.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Malzahn head explodes


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD negated by holding


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

That’s literally the first time holding has been called  against Alabama when they play auburn since 2012 or 2013 

Think about that


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson showing his Bama love


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> TD negated by holding


Check wasn’t big enough


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Great play #4


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Danielson showing his Bama love


He’s nick sabans love child


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He’s nick sabans love child


LOL


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn hoochie mamas got it moving in the stands


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Auburn hoochie mamas got it moving in the stands


You must be talking about that big fat lady holding the bleach jug full of moonshine. Thought that would excite you.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You must be talking about that big fat lady holding the bleach jug full of moonshine. Thought that would excite you.



That was on the Alabama side


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

That was a lick


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

I believe ole boy is hurt


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tigers driving!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson “officials are letting them play”
As Bama is holding


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm not watching


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Tigeeeeeerrrrrssss!

7-3


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tigers need to keep up this intensity. Bo is a scrappy lil QB.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Touchdown auburn!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm in a deer stand. Keep the score updated please


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

“Letting them play” equals “give them room so we can let Alabama win”


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

3-7 good guys


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm in a deer stand. Keep the score updated please


You got it. Good luck out there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Najee runs with bad intention. Dude is a load.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm in a deer stand. Keep the score updated please


ESPN Gamecast


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Poke em in the eyes when they’re down


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 3-7 good guys


Are you going to whine all day about the officials? If so call it both ways.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Poke em in the eyes when they’re down


Y’all just as dang dirty and you know it. The barn and Bama are 2 of the dirtiest teams in all of football. They ought to rename this the Thug Bowl.


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

If Auburn can slow down the run they win


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> If Auburn can slow down the run they win


If Auburn can score more points, they will win.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> If Auburn can score more points, they will win.


?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Are you going to whine all day about the officials? If so call it both ways.


How much of that AFLAC money did nick send the officials ? 

Did he arrange for their kids to go to bama tuition free as an “assistant”?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all just as dang dirty and you know it. The barn and Bama are 2 of the dirtiest teams in all of football. They ought to rename this the Thug Bowl.


Y’all got cussing Kirby and “fists” Pickens


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Najee airborne


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all got cussing Kirby and “fists” Pickens


He needs to protect them hands. He’s got balls to catch (second half anyway)


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Are you going to whine all day about the officials? If so call it both ways.


Alabama already tackled a guy from behind on a punt that the officials ignored. How much did that cost?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How much of that AFLAC money did nick send the officials ?
> 
> Did he arrange for their kids to go to bama tuition free as an “assistant”?


If checks are written at least we know not to write them on a defunked bank. Pass the offering plate


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2019)

How can anyone run on that field with all the crying going on by both sides.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ESPN Gamecast


I like reading talks comments


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Alabama player down let’s have 24/7 coverage worldwide


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Alabama player down let’s have 24/7 coverage worldwide


Gotta get their money’s worth?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2019)

Bad pass interference call on 50/50 ball


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bad pass interference call on 50/50 ball


Stop whining


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

10-10 now


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Block on the back against Alabama. Can’t believe it maybe they got my other check


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn hoochie mamas shaking it for the camera


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Pick 6


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Pick 6 WAR EAGLE!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

10-17 good guys


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

10-17 Wah Eagel


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson is crying inside


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Bama


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Bammers run back kickoff 16-17


----------



## RedHills (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama ain't gonna give it to em! Boom


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 30, 2019)

Glad I'm not sitting in a bar in Bama right now ...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Nick sabans new hip malfunctions on the sideline being air lifted


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson giddy as a 5 year old on Christmas eve night


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tigers playing some D. Where’s them Bama fans at that always show up in our Dawg threads talking smack?  Not talking about you fairhope.

oooops, we’re all tied.


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

17-17 that didn’t take long ! Auburn sux


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Aubbie fumble


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama recovers


----------



## tcward (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Barn! Just threw up a little.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Boobie “wd40” whitlow fumbles


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

White boy Bama QB slangs it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD bama


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Touchdown inbreds. Gary is about to come unglued 

24-17


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

24-17 Tide


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Crowd gets a little quiet on the War Eagle side


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Talk about a turn around in 6 minutes


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey they didn’t call that holding


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Great effort by the Auburn receiver to get the 1st down


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Great effort by the Auburn receiver to get the 1st down


You see that holding beside him?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah let’s run it up the middle


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

OMG what a catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow! What a catch!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> You see that holding beside him?


Missed it. I don’t doubt it though.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Touchdown inbreds. Gary is about to come unglued
> 
> 24-17


Come on T gets them boys more ready during the half!

Auburn looks great I believe they can beat them!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Good lord. Nix has a rabbit in his pocket


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Bo is balling right now!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Malzahn PO’d


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

I told my family at Thanksgiving and they agreed....Bo Nix will be something to deal with in his Junior and Senior year!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Cussin Malzahn cussing out coaches.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I told my family at Thanksgiving and they agreed....Bo Nix will be something to deal with in his Junior and Senior year!


He’s like Manziel was at ATM


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Aubs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

He ought not to use that type of language on tv.

TD Auburn!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Bo Nix is killing it!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Touchdown good guys 
24-24

For heavens sake kick the ball into the parking lot


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Tied up at 24


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Good lord. Nix has a rabbit in his pocket


War eagle!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Where is the defense???


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2019)

This game has become a track meet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Bama


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

31-24 with 33 seconds left in the half


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I told my family at Thanksgiving and they agreed....Bo Nix will be something to deal with in his Junior and Senior year!


Folks thought the same about jake Fromm to


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

I shall repeat my question, where’s the defense???


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Touchdown fighting AFLAC’s 
31-24


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn’s defense entered the transfer portal on that scoring Bama series


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This game has become a track meet.


A couple of mighty sec defense's?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> I shall repeat my question, where’s the defense???


It in the big10


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> It in the big10


Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Folks thought the same about jake Fromm to


Well he took us to a National Championship, SEC Championship Winner, and going to the SEC Championship again!

I would say he lived up to it!
He is not done this year!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm hanging Christmas lights. Who is winning?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm hanging Christmas lights. Who is winning?


Bama halftime


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Well he took us to a National Championship, SEC Championship Winner, and going to the SEC Championship again!
> 
> I would say he lived up to it!
> He is not done this year!


Oh yea. He's done.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Gus crying over that 1 second


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm hanging Christmas lights. Who is winning?


Changes so fast it’s hard to keep up


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oh yea. He's done.


I never count my chickens before they hatch!!

I wouldn’t count out Fromm or UGA either!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

He got that 1 second.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

War Eagle FG good


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban looks constipated.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Flag


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

What a kick if it stands


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

How ironic is it that nick saban is arguing against giving auburn one second on the clock?

#wareagle


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn gonna win by 3


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Good job Malzahn!

CUSSING SABAN!
Must be where Kirby got it!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban's hot!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban crying about that second. Last time it cost him a championship. This time only 3 points


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

Ha ha , I love seeing Saban ****ed


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Poor Saban I feel bad for him!










NOT!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn tacks on 3 more as time expires to end the half

31-27 at the half and Saban blew a gasket on that field goal


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Nick saban acting like a baby at the halftime interview


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Auburn tacks on 3 more as time expires to end the half
> 
> 31-27 at the half and Saban blew a gasket on that field goal


He’s calling Bham now to complain about what his money is buying


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

You reckon the defense plays the second half?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Y’all check out some of the Wisconsin / Minnesota game. It’s snowing.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all check out some of the Wisconsin / Minnesota game. It’s snowing.


It’s coming down. Wisky score again


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


>


He said “Dagnabit!”


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

That's where Kirby learned to cuss


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

I can't wait to see how Saban reacts if Bo Nix a freshman QB beats the mighty Bama and ruins his playoff chances!

They better not have a microphone near him it will be worse than Hillary losing to Trump! 

Instead of TDS there will be BNDS (Bo Nix Derrangement Syndrome)


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2019)

All things considered, that has to be one of the most entertaining halves of college football I've ever watched.

Can't wait for the next half.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> All things considered, that has to be one of the most entertaining halves of college football I've ever watched.
> 
> Can't wait for the next half.


Looks like some Pac 12 crap


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Looks like some Pac 12 crap



Because of the big plays?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 30, 2019)

They gona take them 3 points back after halftime.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Because of the big plays?


And no defense


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Gaducker said:


> They gona take them 3 points back after halftime.


Lol


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2019)

It's funny, where I see high level of play on both sides, you see no defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback talked to that D during halftime....3 and out for Bama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban got carpal tunnel as many checks he wrote during halftime!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Go for it Auburn!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> It's funny, where I see high level of play on both sides, you see no defense.


High level of play from offense but lacking on defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama jumped!

Saban fixing to cuss again if they score!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

FG good


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

31-30 Bama after the barn field goal


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

31-30 Gumps over Felons


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Tack on 3 more!

Dang do we have a Hot Rod Jr at Auburn!

That fella can kick that ball!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn getting stupid on those kickoffs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

That ref received his check!

Any moron that called PI on that play got a check!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban’s checks got cashed!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Come on D!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama using them RBs


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Holding on Auburn


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Roughing passer


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn stood up RB


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Refs flag happy


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Int pick 6


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

TD


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow that was nuts!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

GO WAR EAGLES!!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh. My.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Gaducker said:


> They gona take them 3 points back after halftime.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2019)

WOW


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Oh. My.


I bet Saban saying more than “Oh. My.”


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Why did he pooch kick it???


Kick it out of the end zone!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Why did he pooch kick it???
> 
> 
> Kick it out of the end zone!


Gotta ask the great Malzahn to find out


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Bama


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Gotta ask the great Malzahn to find out


Pooch kicks don’t do nothing but give the opposing team better field advantage and look what happened TD!

Make them work for it....Good Grief!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Pooch kicks don’t do nothing but give the opposing team better field advantage and look what happened TD!
> Make them work for it....Good Grief!!


Don’t make sense to me. Auburn has done it several times this half ?‍


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Don’t make sense to me. Auburn has done it several times this half ?‍


Kirby does it as well!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby does it as well!


Drives me insane


----------



## Batjack (Nov 30, 2019)

I say which ever coach strokes out or has a anurizum on the side lines first looses.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Offsetting unsportsmanlike conduct penalties


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Richt.... Pooch kick at tech.....remember?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Richt.... Pooch kick at tech.....remember?


Sinful


----------



## Batjack (Nov 30, 2019)

Anybody know what the spread was on this mess before it started?


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Anybody know what the spread was on this mess before it started?


Naw but if it’s over 4 they got it wrong


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Anybody know what the spread was on this mess before it started?



Alabama vs. Auburn spread: Tide -3.5
Alabama vs. Auburn over-under: 49.5 points
Alabama vs. Auburn money line: Alabama -177, Auburn +150
ALA: Tide are averaging 48.5 points per game
AUB: 45th in the nation in rushing at 213.5 yards per game


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Stupid Auburn penalty


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

THUGS are rampant today!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Auburn FG good


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Great kick!!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

40 - 38! War Eagle


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> THUGS are rampant today!



If you can’t beat em beat em !!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson kissing Jones tail now. He reeks


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Dr Danielson offering analysis on injured au player


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 30, 2019)

This is the worst bammer defense I’ve seen since Saban arrived.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2019)

Where is the D?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Danielson kissing Jones tail now. He reeks


It’s pitiful


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

What a game...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

It’s amazing how close these games are when penalties are called against Alabama ain’t it?


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Brad about to stroke  out. Bama TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Bama


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> It’s amazing how close these games are when penalties are called against Alabama ain’t it?


  <sarc> is so obvious


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

45-40 Gumps over Felons


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Waddle would be blowing up someone's fantasy team right now.. Good grief..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2019)

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2019)

Saturday elfiiidogsux.  Roll tide. Win or lose


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Great run Nix


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

That was clear late hit, shut your piehole Danielson.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Did they blow it dead while rece


lbzdually said:


> That was clear late hit, shut your piehole Danielson.


Bama love coming out of him


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Nice designed play


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Horns said:


> Great run Nix


And again!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

TD Eagles


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

TD


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Knocked that helmet off


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

2 pt Completed!

Go eagles!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

2 pt conversion good. 45-48 Eagles


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 30, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Knocked that helmet off


Shivers lowered the BOOM!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2019)

should have been a 15 yarder against Bama player for continuing to play after losing his helmet.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

Sark gonna be back on the pills and booze after this one


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Stop them Auburn!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

This game will be decided by whoever has last possession


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Alabama thinking they already in playoffs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Good stop Auburn!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

That QB gonna feel that one


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban wasted a time-out there, might need that one!

This game is to close!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

I bet throwback's facebook is blowing up


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I bet throwback's facebook is blowing up


The Bammers are whining because penalties are being called


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Bunch of babies


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Big stand by AU D


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban better wire more cash


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Got to give it to Malzahn he is coaching a great game win or lose!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Got to give it to Malzahn he is coaching a great game win or lose!


Coaching like his job depends on it


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 30, 2019)

Is this another one of those sec defensive games?lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Malzahn does not need to be fired after this game he has earned another year!

Good job Auburn win or lose!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 30, 2019)

Take a deep breath . The common taters said.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Man I wish we had gotten Derrick Brown. Beast


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Bama FG no good


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Ball game if Auburn don’t turn it over


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

?????


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

I can’t breathe!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2019)

Well then


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

I would have trusted Nix!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Nix should be able to keep it and get a 1ST down..


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

Wonder why Saban hates kickers???


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't like the Wildcat call there..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

2 dumb plays by the barn.  Why do you run a wildcat?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

1 min when Bama gets the ball back!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildcat again?   How dumb


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid play calling!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildcat twice?????


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh no Bama


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

Lol


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

12 men.....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2019)

Gift....


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

And that’s the game!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 30, 2019)

Why does Gary always talk about what Bama can do to win. Why not talk about what Auby needs to do to close it out. He is such a Bama homer calling games it's hard to watch. I know everyone knows it but it just drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban is going to have a cow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Just got the doe in a cooler and it seems I've been missing out


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Gus wins


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban be hot!!! Cant imagine the bus ride home


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban cussing again!



BYE, BYE, BYE PLAYOFFS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you bama for saving Gus's job


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2019)

"I felt a great disturbance in Alabama, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in horror as thier playoff dreams where stomped flat. 

I fear some people are going to lose thier trailers tonite.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

Somebody help granny out of the bushes


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Why does Gary always talk about what Bama can do to win. Why not talk about what Auby needs to do to close it out. He is such a Bama homer calling games it's hard to watch. I know everyone knows it but it just drives me crazy!!!!!



You should hear him when he calls a UGA game, especially UGA/Bama.  He hates UGA and actually lobbies for the replay to check any close call that goes UGA's way.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Congratulations Auburn! 
What a game!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

I just saw Throwback fighting his way through the bushes


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

I bet Saban is on the phone with Birmingham and wants his cash back


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Why does Gary always talk about what Bama can do to win. Why not talk about what Auby needs to do to close it out. He is such a Bama homer calling games it's hard to watch. I know everyone knows it but it just drives me crazy!!!!!


This is not the Auburn UGA played!


----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2019)

Saban will be a favorite at the press conference tonight......


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

BEAT NICK SABAN LIKE A FEMALE DOG!!!


----------



## TomC (Nov 30, 2019)

The worst thing that could have happened for Auburn was to win this game. Ol Gus ain't going nowhere now


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> BEAT NICK SABAN LIKE A FEMALE DOG!!!


Congratulations T glad y’all beat the Tide!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Why does Gary always talk about what Bama can do to win. Why not talk about what Auby needs to do to close it out. He is such a Bama homer calling games it's hard to watch. I know everyone knows it but it just drives me crazy!!!!!


Feel your pain


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> BEAT NICK SABAN LIKE A FEMALE DOG!!!


Like a rented mule!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Nobody will see the Midget Thug 6 for a while!


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

Heckuva game


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2019)

Dang.  That was a heck of a game.  I'm spent.

Hung it there and did what it took to win.  Happy for Gus and for those senior D lineman that came back for one more year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

I told y’all!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2019)

most entertaining college football game I think Ive ever watched. AND,,,Ill say it again,,,, WOW


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like the Tide is rolled rolled down the toilet bowl! Life is good!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Can’t wait to see Nix in next couple of years this may not be the last time Auburn beats Bama with Nix!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 30, 2019)

???????????


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## atlashunter (Nov 30, 2019)

Good job Auburn. Always good to see Alabama lose.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

They just said on post game “ We know 2 things....Alabama not going to playoffs and Malzahn is not going to Arkansas!”



They said “The ride home with Saban tomorrow will be like putting needles in your eyes!”


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I told y’all!!


Brown I hope you are right about just one more thing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)

Best game I've watched all year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Evidently the committee got it right UGA #4

GO DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> Somebody help granny out of the bushes


Granny was kinda hot


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats to the boogs. One heck of a game. Mac Jones played a good game, defense showed what we have showed all year and that is that we are weak on Defefense. Even with Tua, would have been tough with that poor defensive play


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Congrats to the boogs. One heck of a game. Mac Jones played a good game, defense showed what we have showed all year and that is that we are weak on Defefense. Even with Tua, would have been tough with that poor defensive play


And his 2 pick 6 as well


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Congrats to the boogs. One heck of a game. Mac Jones played a good game, defense showed what we have showed all year and that is that we are weak on Defefense. Even with Tua, would have been tough with that poor defensive play


Jones played hard and I agree with you about Tua!

Auburn came to PLAY!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

YEEEE—HAAAW!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2019)

Mac Jones played a heck of a game.  He put 45 on a D that held Joe Burrows to 23.  

Bama played their rear off.  We had no answer to Waddle and Harris is a Beast.  That dude finishes a run like no body else.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Granny was kinda hot


I was think the same thing then I realized shes a Awubum fan and she lost her appeal


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> View attachment 993434


I stole that ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats Aunurn


Also congrats to Uga, Utah, Ou, Baylor for Bama keeping their hopes alive..?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> I was think the same thing then I realized shes a Awubum fan and she lost her appeal


Y’all couldn’t handle it anyway


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all couldn’t handle it anyway


???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all couldn’t handle it anyway



With today's modern medicine anything is possible.....Ask Elfiii


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 30, 2019)

oh my


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## kingfish (Nov 30, 2019)

The next Paul Finebaum show is going to be epic !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


AWESOME


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Think the dynasty is dwindling


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats to Auburn on their win in a great game! That was one heck of a battle!


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Think the dynasty is dwindling



I don't know about that, but Gus is 3-4 vs Saban, and Saban is working with a lot more talent and depth.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

weagle said:


> I don't know about that, but Gus is 3-4 vs Saban, and Saban is working with a lot more talent and depth.


And at his age he shouldn’t get that blood pressure up like I saw could be bad for his health


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

As usual, the people I know that actually attended Alabama or at least some college are being Normal human beings about the loss on Facebook. 


Those Bammers that have at best a  GED (The majority of their fan base) are Probably about to go to jail before the nights over


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

@Browning Slayer


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

When we say punch them in the mouth we mean it


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey AFLAC I think Nick Saban gonna file a claim monday morning


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer
> 
> View attachment 993461


That’s my boy! Tear em up! Make me proud!!


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> Auburn gonna win by 3


I called it at halftime when they got the 1 second back


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2019)

Heck of a game! 

Congrats T, weagle, Spots, and all you other Auburn fans around here.

Glad to see y'all send Bama to the fruit bowl! I saw the Belk bowl falling out of the sky early on for us today!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

antharper said:


> I called it at halftime when they got the 1 second back


When saban starts losing it he’s in trouble.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Throwback said:


> When saban starts losing it he’s in trouble.


And lose it he did.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Rammer Jammer.... Ahh nevermind...?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently the committee got it right UGA #4
> 
> GO DAWGS



It was right all along Bamers dont understand that they are in reverse. Bama should be no higher than 8th.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It was right all along Bamers dont understand that they are in reverse. Bama should be no higher than 8th.


They’ll be hollering they still got a chance if they’re 8th


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 993481


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm reading this morning that Gus pulled the rope-a-dope on Saban at the end of the game lol


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I'm reading this morning that Gus pulled the rope-a-dope on Saban at the end of the game lol




was brilliant actually.    Glad I was there to see it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Bo was grinning so hard after that ,so now the  blammers  going to be out for blood!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 1, 2019)

Maybe they'll match Bama and Auburn in a bowl game?????


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

^
Brilliant!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> ^
> Brilliant!



I don't know about brilliant but it would be one of the most watched bowl games which = $$$$$


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

The missed Al FG, Gus bus literally buying 1 more second to convert a FG, the pic 6 for 100 yds that the rb never got squared up to catch, then the 12 men on the field penalty iced it and lil nic had steam coming out of his ears. Entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bo was grinning so hard after that ,so now the  blammers  going to be out for blood!


The look on his face when he realized it had worked and there were 12 men in the field ??


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Maybe they'll match Bama and Auburn in a bowl game?????


Maybe they’ll put bama with Oregon and Oregon will win. That would be epic


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Maybe they’ll put bama with Oregon and Oregon will win. That would be epic




Ya ain't skeered of a rematch are ya?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2019)

This game will be known as either “doink” or “12+1”


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2019)

Barn tried that same tricky junk vs the Dogs but it didn’t work. Kirby was ready.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 3, 2019)

I can't post the link due to salty language. 

If anyone wants some good laughs, google this

*NSFW: A well-deserved Iron Bowl meltdown*

Example:

I think we played it smart. Why risk another kick six when you can just hit it off the upright, thus preventing the possibility of a return?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

Heh. tennessee has won at Jordan hare more recently than Alabama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2019)




----------

